# What is the average work week for an expat in Dubai?



## Black Jack

I understand this can vary wildly from contract to contract, but id like to get some ideas of how long days are and how many days per week are usually worked.


Also how many National "days off" are there?

Im being offered a job but im being told the average work day is 12 hours and the average work week is 6 days.


----------



## Gavtek

For western expats, usual work week is 9-5 Sunday to Thursday with Friday and Saturday off. There's about 12 mandatory public holidays throughout the year too.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Black Jack said:


> Im being offered a job but im being told the average work day is 12 hours and the average work week is 6 days.


This is pretty fierce unless you are a labourer, shop worker etc. That said I had a friend doing 7 days a week, if he wanted day off he had to book it as holiday. Then again he was in the oil industry and earning lottery money.


----------



## Jynxgirl

If your goal is to save money, that will help you meet that goal.


----------



## Isa123

Our official working hours with JAFZA are 6 days a week, 8 hours each, but our company 'lets' us work 5 days a week, 9 hours a day - Minimum. Anyone in a higher position is closer to the 12+ hours and often (partly) working on the weekend.

One thing has to be said, the were pretty honest about this beforehand. So if the compay tells you about these hours, I don't think that this is the average but I would take it as a good hint as what you would be in for!


----------



## Gums

My Dh will be working 7:30am - 5pm or 8:30am - 6pm 5 days a week.


----------



## INFAMOUS

I work in upper management here and I work 8:30-4:30 but usually don't get away until about 5:30-6.. but sometimes come in a bit late to compensate! Work week is Sunday-Thursday. 

Next week with Ramadan starting work will be done at 2:30 everyday...

12 hour days are a bit of a stretch IMO but maybe I have it lucky. Lots of holidays but they always announce them within days of happening!


----------



## CABear

It depends on the industry. My husband is an executive chef and works 12-14 hours a day, 6 days a week.


----------



## indoMLA

Black Jack said:


> I understand this can vary wildly from contract to contract, but id like to get some ideas of how long days are and how many days per week are usually worked.
> 
> 
> Also how many National "days off" are there?
> 
> Im being offered a job but im being told the average work day is 12 hours and the average work week is 6 days.


Like the others have stated, the work week depends on the industry, the company, and especially the position you have in the company.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Doesnt matter what the average is for others. Your company is telling you their average so if you agree to work there, those are your averages.  Get paid well for the inconvenience of living here plus the long hours...


----------



## Helios

UAE Labour law states that maximum working hours are 48h per week and maximum working days are 6 days a week.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Helios said:


> UAE Labour law states that maximum working hours are 48h per week and maximum working days are 6 days a week.


You forgot the


----------



## Amame

Contract and reality are usually a different story! 
My contract says 8.30 - 5.30, Sunday to Thursday, but i never leave office before 7.30 and i often be seen in office on Saturday.


----------



## RJBritish

*working hours???*

Can somebody please help?
I have moved to Dubai to work for a new hair salon opening up. 
They have now given me my hours and they want me to work 10 hours a day, 6 days a week. When I did my research, everywhere I looked said maximum working hours are 48 a week or 8hours a day? 
When I asked what the working hours would be, they said the average that you normally work and I clarified 8hours a day which they agreed.
Is there a legal limit on hours that you can work here in Dubai?
Even on the Dubai Government website it states maximum of 48hour a week.


----------



## indoMLA

1. There is another thread about this going on right now.... LINK
2. Make sure the Dubai government numbers are correct and inform your employer of the violation. However, I don't think much is going to be done about it as I think this rule is being violated a lot.
3. Did you get the hours they agreed to you in writing? You have a contract? 

Good Luck.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Usually hair salons have pretty long working hours  

I guess you could report the situation to the Ministry of Labour and see what happens.

Sadly lots of employers around here don't care about what the employment laws say, they feel they can just do as they please and abuse their staff as much as they want and I find this particularly prevalent on beauty salons. I've been doing my nails with the same lady for the past 2.5 years, during this time she has moved to so many places, usually because she joins under certain conditions, which often change for the worst after a few weeks/months of her having taken the job. Just recently they extended her working hours from 10 am to 9 pm, 6 days a week, just like that. No warning, no nothing, the boss just came one day and told them they now had to do these timings. Ridiculous.


----------



## Black Jack

Jynxgirl said:


> Doesnt matter what the average is for others. Your company is telling you their average so if you agree to work there, those are your averages.  Get paid well for the inconvenience of living here plus the long hours...


well, in a way it does matter, the organization im working for is my uncle's it is a two man organization and I would be the third.

the salary proposed is $12500 per month AED....

the contract states 6 days per week, 12 hours a day "or more".

so I wanted to get an average because this job is not going to pay me that well.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Black Jack said:


> well, in a way it does matter, the organization im working for is my uncle's it is a two man organization and I would be the third.


 
Mr Jack... you have a horribly mean uncle!


----------



## rebeccatess

Black Jack said:


> well, in a way it does matter, the organization im working for is my uncle's it is a two man organization and I would be the third.
> 
> the salary proposed is $12500 per month AED....
> 
> the contract states 6 days per week, 12 hours a day "or more".
> 
> so I wanted to get an average because this job is not going to pay me that well.


I'm not sure what industry other than hospitality that you would have to work those hours for such low wage but I would say no, you need your rest time here as it gets very stressful and hot at times!


----------



## Black Jack

rebeccatess said:


> I'm not sure what industry other than hospitality that you would have to work those hours for such low wage but I would say no, you need your rest time here as it gets very stressful and hot at times!


Guys, he has a teaching institute, and wants to start an investment foundation, I would be selling for his teaching institute (ie trying to find new clients), as well as I would be researching and making investments for his foundation....


----------



## w_man

Black Jack said:


> well, in a way it does matter, the organization im working for is my uncle's it is a two man organization and I would be the third.
> 
> the salary proposed is $12500 per month AED....
> 
> the contract states 6 days per week, 12 hours a day "or more".
> 
> so I wanted to get an average because this job is not going to pay me that well.


Personally - I would never do it for that much and for that many hours. Even assuming that your housing/car/bills are paid on top of that salary .... it's not still not worth working 12 hours a day and 6 days a week.

Ask your uncle for more .... or if he's will to give you a good commission on top of that salary perhaps?


----------



## Black Jack

w_man said:


> Personally - I would never do it for that much and for that many hours. Even assuming that your housing/car/bills are paid on top of that salary .... it's not still not worth working 12 hours a day and 6 days a week.
> 
> Ask your uncle for more .... or if he's will to give you a good commission on top of that salary perhaps?


thanks for the advice

he has offered furnished housing thus far, but has not offered car, utilities. There is commission coming, but it will not be coming for the first 6 months and then only slightly after that..... the "big money" he claims will be down the road.

the commission structure is not even worked out however as the first 6 months will be to develop a business plan.

Actually his first offer is only $10000 AED for first 6 months and $12500 AED after that.

Here is his quote on the work week:

_As a professional services firm, the official work week is Saturday to Thursday and, although there are no official working hours, it is understood that the nature of the firm’s activities involves the long hours (typically 12 or more hours per day) in the asset management industry. The firm’s working hours are driven by the client’s requirements and by the firm’s needs. Therefore, it is understood and accepted that any part or full workdays missed during the year without an explanation acceptable by Management will be deducted from your annual leave._


----------



## Black Jack

NOTE: I was working in advertising and marketing in Las Vegas until I got laid off at the end of may, currently work 3 hours a day 5 days a week for Fedex.... Thus basically unemployed.


----------



## Sunset

Black Jack said:


> well, in a way it does matter, the organization im working for is my uncle's it is a two man organization and I would be the third.
> 
> the salary proposed is $12500 per month AED....
> 
> the contract states 6 days per week, 12 hours a day "or more".
> 
> so I wanted to get an average because this job is not going to pay me that well.


The worst thing one can do is work/go into business with a family member, more often than not it doesn't work out. 

Nor do you loan money to a family member or friend, unless you want to get rid of them.

It seems your uncle thinks of you as cheap labor. He's not doing you any favors, he just can't find anyone who will work for that kind of money for those kind of hours, with the promise of commission. If the company doesn't generate profit your commission would be zero. If the company does generate profit, what is your percentage? Would your commission go back to when you started or the date a commission payout is declared?

Best you tell uncle: thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## w_man

^^ Agreed. At the end, it's your decision but simple math states this is not a very good deal. AED12500 = CAD3200. I would rather move to another city in Canada to make that much and I'm confident that you could. If not, you could make a little less and still break even considering Dubai can be VERY expensive. Healthcare isn't free and all the 'fun stuff' eg: water activities, dining out, going out for a drink - cost quite a bit more than Canada. 

To put things in to perspective ... If you work 12 hours a day for 6 days a week .... you'd be working for about CAD11/hour. I'm sure you can do better in Canada.


----------



## Tropicana

Sunset said:


> The worst thing one can do is work/go into business with a family member, more often than not it doesn't work out.
> 
> Nor do you loan money to a family member or friend, unless you want to get rid of them.
> 
> It seems your uncle thinks of you as cheap labor. He's not doing you any favors, he just can't find anyone who will work for that kind of money for those kind of hours, with the promise of commission. If the company doesn't generate profit your commission would be zero. If the company does generate profit, what is your percentage? Would your commission go back to when you started or the date a commission payout is declared?
> 
> Best you tell uncle: thanks, but no thanks.


Good comment. If he isnt willing to give you more now, he wont give you more later on. From his perspective if you agree, he is getting someone willing to work much harder than other candidates at the same salary


----------



## Black Jack

Thanks for all the comments folks, it is much appreciated....

I am counter offering for:

AED 15000
housing
car
utilities
health insurance

and a 40 hour work week.


----------



## Black Jack

> The worst thing one can do is work/go into business with a family member, more often than not it doesn't work out.
> 
> Nor do you loan money to a family member or friend, unless you want to get rid of them.


dont many jewish and italian families do this with success and become wealthier as a result?


----------



## Sunset

Black Jack said:


> dont many jewish and italian families do this with success and become wealthier as a result?


So do the Chinese and Korean, where they help each other and they spread the wealth. 

If this wasn't an uncle/nephew situation I would guess the response would be "don't do it, he's taking advantage of you". As an employee, you can walk away from a stranger without any damage being done to a "relationship", generally it's hard feelings to be forgotten, alot easier than you can a family member or a friend. I'm not saying that going into business with a family member will fail, it's a 50/50 gamble. In this case the nephew isn't going into business with the uncle, he will be an employee.


----------



## Ogri750

My average week is 10 hrs per day, 11 days a fortnight.

However, for the last 3 months, those 10 hours have been between 2am - 12pm. Makes for a great social and family life


----------



## Helios

> My average week is 10 hrs per day, 11 days a fortnight.
> 
> However, for the last 3 months, those 10 hours have been between 2am - 12pm. Makes for a great social and family life


Are you getting any overtime paid ?


----------



## Ogri750

Overtime?

I wish. Nope.

A rule comes out every year stating that work cannot be done in direct sunlight during the hours of 12.00pm and 3.30pm, so they moved the whole site to starting at 2am instead of 7am.

Finishes tomorrow thankfully. 

Going to bed at 6pm to get up 12.15am is soooooooo much fun when you have a wife and kids that want to see you


----------



## Helios

*From UAE Labour Law*

*Article 65*
The maximum normal working hours for adult employees is 8 hours per day or 48 hours per week. In case of commercial establishments, hotels, restaurants, watchmen and other similar professions, this period may be extended to nine hours a day by a decision of the Minister of Labour. The normal working hours will be reduced by two hours during the holy month of Ramadan.

*Article 67*
If the nature of job demands employing workers beyond normal working hours, the additional time will be considered overtime and will entitle the employee for remuneration corresponding to normal working hours, plus an additional pay of not less than 25% of the remuneration.

*Article 68*
If circumstances require that an employee works overtime between 9 PM and 4 AM, he shall be entitled for remuneration of regular working hours pay, plus an increase of not less than 50% of that amount.


----------



## ExArab

Helios said:


> *Article 65*
> The maximum normal working hours for adult employees is 8 hours per day or 48 hours per week. In case of commercial establishments, hotels, restaurants, watchmen and other similar professions, this period may be extended to nine hours a day by a decision of the Minister of Labour. The normal working hours will be reduced by two hours during the holy month of Ramadan.
> 
> *Article 67*
> If the nature of job demands employing workers beyond normal working hours, the additional time will be considered overtime and will entitle the employee for remuneration corresponding to normal working hours, plus an additional pay of not less than 25% of the remuneration.
> 
> *Article 68*
> If circumstances require that an employee works overtime between 9 PM and 4 AM, he shall be entitled for remuneration of regular working hours pay, plus an increase of not less than 50% of that amount.


I would imagine if an expat would complain to the Ministry of Labour that his/her employer is in violation of the laws (above), that employer would probably find their work permit revoked and that person would be on the next flight out. This is UAE after all and is run by a Monarchy. Writing a law is not the same as enforcing it. UAE has had one of the worst labour practices for people from South Asia for a long time and they had laws for that too . I would be very vary of someone trying to make a case to their employer based on these paragraphs above. . On the other hand, I imagine that most white collared jobs for a western expat probably don't have that issue.


----------



## Eng.Khaled

7:30 AM to 2:30 PM, 5 days a week


----------



## Helios

> I would imagine if an expat would complain to the Ministry of Labour that his/her employer is in violation of the laws (above), that employer would probably find their work permit revoked and that person would be on the next flight out.


There is a decicated Ministry of Labour Hotline for employeed to anonymously  complain about any employer not complying with the labour law.

We had a couple of MoL inspections at my work place asking for labour cards and work duration.



> On the other hand, I imagine that most white collared jobs for a western expat probably don't have that issue


 I partially agree, it can be true but not on all cases.


----------



## fraz1776

0700 to 1400 4 days a week with a long day on Wed when it's 0700 to 1700. I also do a late shift as well where I work according to the flying schedule and it's always a four day week on lates.


----------



## creative4art

Some places do offer half days on Thursday, but with 6 day work weeks.

If they have mentioned 12hr days, make sure you check how many hours is the lunch break . Some provide 2 hours, so then you are left with 10hrs of work.
They also have loosely mentioned it as "average", with the off chances that it may go below 12hrs, but quite sure you can expect days with more than 12hrs as well.

Hope you get a good deal out of it!


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Eng.Khaled said:


> 7:30 AM to 2:30 PM, 5 days a week


You guys hiring ?


----------



## Eng.Khaled

If your experience is related to environment or agriculture you can give it a shot 


Lita_Rulez said:


> You guys hiring ?


----------

